# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الاحد 22 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات يوم الاحد 22 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  *Sunday (dimanche) 22.03.2015* *( GMT+1*   *Spain-La Liga BBVA* *19:00 Real Sociedad-Cordoba*  *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss*  *21:00  Barcelona  -Real Madrid* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *3 Sport TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA*  *IRIB TV 3* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *Negaah TV* *-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA* *-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA* *-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA* *Hewad TV* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11938 H 27500 -FTA*  *Hewad TV HD* *-ST2 88°E -11063 V 1000 -FTA*  *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -FTA* *-Afghansat  48°E-11293 V 27500 -FTA*  *England-Premier League* *14:30 Liverpool -Manchester United* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss* *IRIB TV 3* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *-ST2 88°E -3587 H 12500 -FTA/Biss(C-Band)* *3 Sport TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA*   *17:00 Hull City - Chelsea* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss*  *17:00 Qeens Park Rangers -Everton* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *SportsMax* *-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)*  *Italy Serie A* *15:00 Juventus - Genoa*  *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *TM 2 (ORTM 2)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)*  *Germany -1.Bundesliga* *15:30 VfL Wolfsburg- Freiburg* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *17:30 Bayern Munich-Borussia Monchengladbach* *TRT 2 / TRT Haber* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 2 HD / TRT Haber HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)*  *Holland Eredivisie League* *14:30 Feyenoord Rotterdam-PSV Eindhoven* *ESPN Syndication *  *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *Sport 1 Russia* *-Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA*  *France Ligue1* *17:00 Reims-Monaco*  *Sport 1 Russia* *-Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA*  *19:00 Lens-Olympique de Marseille* *Sport 1 Russia* *-Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA*  *Maroc -Botola Pro* *15:00 Chabab Rif Al Hoceima-Ittihad Khemisset* *Arriadia*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *16:30 Maghreb de Fes - Raja Club Athletic* *2M National / Monde / MENA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA* *-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss*  *17:05 Fath Union Sport de Rabat- Chabab Atlas Khénifra* *Arriadia*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *19:15 Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech-Renaissance de Berkane* *Arriadia*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *Tunisian League* *14:00 Avenir Sportif de la Marsa - Club Africain*  *Hannibal TV* *-Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)*  *14:00 Espérance Sportive de Tunis - Espérace Sportive de Zarzis*  *Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA*  *14:00 Union Sportive Monastirienne - Etoile Sportive du Sahel*  *Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)*  *Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League* *16:45 Alshabab-AlHilal* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *16:45 AlShoalah-AlTaawon* *MBC Pro Sports 2* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 2 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *16:45 Alfaisaly -Najran* *MBC Pro Sports 3* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 3 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *18:55 Alnassr-Alahli* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *Qatar Stars League* *16:00 AlArabi-Lekhwiya SC* *Alkass one* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *18:15 Al Shahaniya-Al Jaish* *Alkass one* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *UAE Arabian Gulf League* *16:45 AlAhli-AlDhafra* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Dubai Sports1* *-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA* *-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA* *Dubai Sports 1 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA*  *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA*  *17:40 AlWehda-Ajman* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Dubai Sports1* *-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA* *-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA* *Dubai Sports 1 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA*  *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA*  *African Youth Cup* *17:30 Ghana- Mali* *ORTM* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA*  *20:30 Nigeria-Senegal* *RTS1* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)* *ORTM* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA*  *Turkey-1.Lig* *12:30 Denizlispor -Kayserispor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *16:00 Samsunspor -Karsiyaka* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *Russian Premier League* *11:30 Dinamo Moscow-Zenit St. Petersburg* *HTB(NTV Russia)* *-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA* *-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA* *-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA*  *Wales Premier League* *14:00 Bala Town-Airbus UK Broughton* *S4C* *-Astra 28.2°E-11344 V 27500 -FTA*  *Croatia 1.NHL League* *15:00 NK Zagreb-HNK Hajduk Split* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *17:00 Zadar-NK Slaven Belupo* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *Swiss Super League* *16:00 BSC Young Boys-FC Zurich* *RTS Deux* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *SRF Zwei* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)*  *Austria - Bundesliga* *16:30 SC Magna Wiener Neustadt-SK Rapid Wien* *ORF Eins HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2)* *ORF Eins* *-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)*  *Spain-Segunda B* *12:00 Rayo Vallecano II - Real Madrid Castilla* *Real Madrid TV* *-Eutelsat 9°E -12054 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)*  *UEFA Champions League Women's* *17:05 Glasgow City - PSG* *BBC Alba* *-Astra 28.2°E-10803 H 22000 -FTA*  *18:00 Wolfsburg - Bosengrad* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الله يعطيك العافيـــــــــة
شكرا اخي*

----------

